# Acadia National Park - Bass Harbor Lighthouse



## Landtank (Jan 11, 2017)

A shot I took a few months ago on a trip to Acadia in Maine. Knocked this photo spot off of my bucket list.


----------



## Milk&Cookies (Jan 12, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 12, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 12, 2017)

Beautiful photo. What's next on the photo bucket list?


----------



## Landtank (Jan 12, 2017)

fishing4sanity said:


> Beautiful photo. What's next on the photo bucket list?



Thanks! For now either Brooklyn Bridge park at dusk or the Ben Franklin Bridge in Philly. I do have plans to get to Shenandoah in the Spring as well.


----------



## JTPhotography (Jan 21, 2017)

Cool, I'm heading there this summer. I wasn't sure if I should attempt this shot because I assumed it would be shoulder to shoulder with photogs at sunrise and sunset. Any tips you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2017)

Nicely done.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 21, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Landtank (Jan 22, 2017)

JTPhotography said:


> Cool, I'm heading there this summer. I wasn't sure if I should attempt this shot because I assumed it would be shoulder to shoulder with photogs at sunrise and sunset. Any tips you can offer would be appreciated.



I took this in May and I was the only one there.  It was cloudy all day but I figured I'd try it anyways and I'm pretty happy with the shot.

Acadia is a beautiful place and Bar Harbor is a pretty cool town, lots of good seafood.  You pretty much can't go wrong with any photo spots/hikes, though I do recommend the Precipice Trail or Bee Hive Trail.

I didn't have a tripod at the time so I had to use a rock, worked pretty well in the end.  I'd recommend bringing neutral density filters so you can get some blur on the water, I wish I had some at the time personally.


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 22, 2017)

Awesome capture. Well done.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 22, 2017)

Landtank said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, I'm heading there this summer. I wasn't sure if I should attempt this shot because I assumed it would be shoulder to shoulder with photogs at sunrise and sunset. Any tips you can offer would be appreciated.
> ...



While Acadia is truly beautiful, anyone going there should do their own research before trying either of the trails mentioned.  Beehive, while rated I believe as an intermediate hike, is not for the feint of heart and you can't turn back - you must go forward.  Precipice is also for experienced hikers only.


----------



## Shipman (Jan 31, 2017)

Acadia is one of my favorite places. I go every year. Nice shot of BHL. I almost slipped off one of those rocks a few years ago trying to get the perfect shot lol.


----------

